# Pics of my BNR34 with Ohlins fitted



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

I bought a set of Öhlins coilovers for the BNR34 and it was a bit of work to fit them but it was worth it. 

Here´s what it looked like before. A tad high even though I had the lowering springs on it.










The coilovers looked like this when they arrived. I had to put them together and then fit them to the car. They´re adjustable in both height, compression and rebound.










And here´s what it looks like now.  










And when being used on the track it can look something like this. :smokin: 










Thanks to Martin for taking the last pic!  

/P


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

:smokin:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

lovely.... whats the ride like?


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*ohlins*

these are the same i run rtune nismo by ohlins ,perfect ,with a littel ficture you could put the tein edfc system on it to have several settups


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

ah man, that is pictures to print out and drewl on, so i don't ruin my screen!! beautyfull!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Great dampers those. And that picture is very nice:smokin: 

Car looks properly slammed!


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2006)

I´d take it


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great trackwork Perra....last pic is awesome


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Fantastic looking rear end you got there Perra


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Very nice Per,
Martins photography is great isnt it!!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks guys!

Deef: The ride is very very good. It isn´t too hard since the springs are slightly softer than the R-tune that you UK-guys don´t like from what I´ve read on the forum. IIRC the springrates are 9kg/m up front and 8 at the rear.

I didn´t get a chance to drive the car when the track was dry so I couldn´t test the dampers as much as I wanted but I had the rebound in the middle setting and compression on 25 out of 30. So it can still be a bit harder.  When using it on normal roads I have the compression between 10-15 and it´s firm but not bumpy unless you hit a big pothole. It felt great on track, though.  Drifting with 4WD is fun. 

Paul: Yes, he´s brilliant when it comes to taking pics. I just hope he got some more pics where the driftangle is a bit "better".  And I´ll ask him if he´s got them in a bigger res. aswell.

Cheers!
/P


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Looks great. Did you source them in Sweden or Japan?

Phil


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks!

I had to order them from Japan. They´re not available in Sweden since the market is too small for these cars over here and the dampers are made in Japan.  But it was worth it though. 

/P


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

thats what i call a clean ride....it looks perfect


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Beautiful Perra, got the same coilovers on my 34, oh how i wish i could run 19's  ... Opted for 18's instead hope they still look good


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

that last pic is awsome :smokin:


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

last pic:smokin:  :smokin: 

any higher res pics of the last picture, car looks great!!

alex


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Love the last photo! 

High res version please!


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

HIGH RES PLEASE!:smokin:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks guys! Really nice to hear you like it.

bkvj: There´s still some things that´ll be changed on the car but all good things to those who wait, you know...  Pics will be up when parts arrive and they´re on the car.

z3gga: I think your car will look good even though it´s on 18´s. Please post some pics of it.

Alex, Dave, Daniel: I´m waiting for a reply from Martin that took the pic so please wait for a bit longer. I really hope he´s got it in a bigger res. 

Cheers!
/Perra


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wooow cool GT-R 
just keep up 

regards 

MaXMaN


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Last pic is insane


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

hyrev said:


> Last pic is insane


I guess you mean I´m insane.   Well, what can I say... Drifting in the wet IS fun!   :smokin: And on a racetrack it´s a lot safer then in traffic so why not try and learn a bit about it? 

/P


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Perra said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I had to order them from Japan. They´re not available in Sweden since the market is too small for these cars over here and the dampers are made in Japan.  But it was worth it though.
> 
> /P


Perra,
I think the modular componenets are made in Sweden, however they are assembled in Japan to suit. These dampers are infinitely tuneable by re-valving and blending different oil weights/ gas pressures etc. I used to work on Ohlins factory suspension for Yamaha GP MX bikes and fully understand the quality of your suspension. It wont suffer the physical abuse of MX bikes but we found after about 10 hours hard use they needed a oil change/regas to maintain top performance.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

RB211 said:


> Perra,
> I think the modular componenets are made in Sweden, however they are assembled in Japan to suit. These dampers are infinitely tuneable by re-valving and blending different oil weights/ gas pressures etc. I used to work on Ohlins factory suspension for Yamaha GP MX bikes and fully understand the quality of your suspension. It wont suffer the physical abuse of MX bikes but we found after about 10 hours hard use they needed a oil change/regas to maintain top performance.


Thanks for your input but I really doubt that since Ohlins Sweden knows practically nothing about them. I visited the HQ last week and got some info. 

It´s a Japanese made product (except at least the springs) produced to the qualitystandards set by Ohlins Sweden.  

/P


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

love the wheels,what are they? 

cheers matt


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)

superb last photo!!

any more pics?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks!

Matt: They´re Volk Racing TE37 in Chrome silver. Size is 19"x9,5" ET12.

Baboo: Well, there´s a few when I got the car weighed to check the heightsettings of the dampers.


















It´s a heavy beast!  This is with me in the car and with the tank half full.










Hopefully I can get some more pics from the trackaction. I´m still waiting for an answer from the photographer.

Here´s two more but without the action unfortunately.


















/P


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Awsome looking 34 Perra, you should be proud  1740 kilo's though!! WoW that is heavy!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Your car looks nothing short of amazing!
I can only hope mine looks as good as that when i get it!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks guys!
Here´s another pic from the trackday.










Thanks to Jonas for taking the pic and allowing me to post it up.

In case you´re wondering why I´m not driving, I´m instructing my girlfriend how to find the right racingline. 

/P


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

hey Perra, can you send the pics from this post (where the car is in) to my email in highres?? [email protected]
I love your car with the the new stance with the ohlins fitted, so need a new wallpaper!! thanks


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great stance and top choice in suspension, Perra. Sweet R34 all round!

Cya O!


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

First page: 3rd pic is AWESOME!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Awesome Perra! 

Are you impressed with the kit?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

great pics and a great car.... :smokin:

IF I ever get around to modding my GTR, then THAT is pretty much the look I'm aiming for. Those wheels, that stance and that kit go very, very well together!


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Perra said:


> Thanks guys!
> Here´s another pic from the trackday.
> 
> 
> ...


You know what I think about your car mate as I have said it so many times to you in the past, it's simply nothing short of stunning !!

How is Isa getting on under your instruction then ?!  Sara is going to drive mine when we get to Sweden, that should be interesting  

I can't wait to have another look round your car in a couple of weeks now, I will make sure I come with the camera and plenty of film  !

Shaun.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind words! I´m glad you like it! 

DeLa: Sorry, but I haven´t got them in any higher res than what´s in the posts...  If I do get them in higher res, I´ll post them here.

Shaun mate, she´s listening to the instructions and then doing the complete opposite!  No, just kidding. She´s a very good driver and she´s been driving it a few times on track now. Thank God she´s not into drifting yet.   If she takes that up, it´ll not be in the R34, that´s for sure. 

skymania: Yes, I´m impressed by this kit. It´s very nice both for everyday use and also for trackuse so I don´t think I could be any happier.  Below are a few pics of the compression adjustments so you can see how I solved the "problem" with the rear ones.

Front:









And the rear where I had to make two holes in the rear shelf to get the adjustmentknobs through.










Cheers!
/Perra


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

we need more pics of your ride man


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Then you should go HERE. 

/P


----------

